# DIY Horse Projects



## KailynDuggan333 (May 14, 2013)

Just wondering what everyone else has done, and looking to get more ideas. I don't have much money, so I usually make all the horse things that I can. You always get better quality, and the more time you put into it, the better it comes out, and you really do save a lot of money. I've made all my own rope halters, polos, halter covers, bridle rack, and am still in the process of making a huge tack trunk. I am going to be making saddle pads sometime soon, and hopefully a bareback pad sometime down the road. Any one know of some good DIY products? Like making your own horse shampoo? I'd like to do that soon too. And I know it's possible to make your own fly spray as well. Any ideas? Or recipes, how to's, etc.?


----------



## pinkpony555 (Jan 13, 2013)

You are the most gifted crafter EVER !! Wow !!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I hand dug a lot of my own fence posts, does that count?


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Feeders, saddle racks, grooming aprons, mounting blocks... I could go on forever on ideas. I just don't have the time or inclination to actually do it. 

I did see some awesome saddle racks that I would love to make, if I can find some decent cedar.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

We found some old porch railings on the side of the road that we turned into a hay feeder- could probably be done with pallets just as easily. 

You can make horse shampoo with coconut oil, and your choice of herb- Sage (after steeping it) promotes shiny coat, and hair growth, and lavender smells wonderful 

Oh and for bug repellent try a mixture of lemon juice, rosemary and a SMALL amount (like one or two drops) of an essential oil like lavender, tea tree, etc. Note that rosemary can be used as an herb or as an essential oil, like lavender. But its easier and cheaper as an herb


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

For horse shampoo, I just buy a bottle of whatever is a dollar or less. For 0.79-0.99 I can get a bottle of V05 or Suave and it works just as well.

For extending fly spray, I use a big gallon jar, buy a bottle of fly spray, pour it in the bigger jar and fill with apple cider vinegar.

Instead of swat for some areas (like ears and sheath), I use generic off-brand diaper rash cream. You get a jar twice the size of the swat jar, for less money.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> For horse shampoo, I just buy a bottle of whatever is a dollar or less. For 0.79-0.99 I can get a bottle of V05 or Suave and it works just as well.
> 
> For extending fly spray, I use a big gallon jar, buy a bottle of fly spray, pour it in the bigger jar and fill with apple cider vinegar.
> 
> Instead of swat for some areas (like ears and sheath), I use generic off-brand diaper rash cream. You get a jar twice the size of the swat jar, for less money.


Oh yeah, we just use udder balm for the sensitive areas ;P Bugs don't like it


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

When I bathe them often in the summer, I use a few drops of ivory dish soap or a little liquid castile soap in a bucket to wet the water...they are both appropriately mild for frequent bathing. That isn't homemade, but it is cost effective as well as plain old effective. 

I have thought about making my own rope from baling twine w 4 way platting. I am still thinking on it.


----------



## pinkpony555 (Jan 13, 2013)

Missy May: I like your ideas !! At my BB, we did a heavy triple braid out of baling twine and attached it to our muck buckets- the floor is concrete & they slide along without having to bend over to drag the manure "muck buck"!!


----------



## ShelC (Sep 27, 2012)

I saw something really neat that I want to make when I have a little horse farm again (I'm currently boarding my horse). You can buy those metal carports and turn it into a four horse stall barn, make it look neat by walling up the sides with wood from the inside and painting the roof red or whatever color you like, for around $5,000 roughly. They turn out looking pretty nice too. If you just have three horses, you could turn the fourth stall into a tack and feed room as well. I saw this at Lander University's barn. I thought it was very creative!


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

ShelC said:


> I saw something really neat that I want to make when I have a little horse farm again (I'm currently boarding my horse). You can buy those metal carports and turn it into a four horse stall barn, make it look neat by walling up the sides with wood from the inside and painting the roof red or whatever color you like, for around $5,000 roughly. They turn out looking pretty nice too. If you just have three horses, you could turn the fourth stall into a tack and feed room as well. I saw this at Lander University's barn. I thought it was very creative!


I would like to look into that  What brand/size car garage are you talking about?


----------



## ShelC (Sep 27, 2012)

This is the style I saw used to make the stalls. The open ends where cars would go in were the front of each stall with the doors to the inside where it was highest, and the sides with the metal bracing were boarded up to form enclosed walls. This site allows you to customize the size and has free installation. It seems like a great deal!Regular Style Metal Carport Prices, Metal Carport Kit Prices, 110 MPH Wind Speed Rating, Price, Shop & Purchase Online.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

ShelC said:


> This is the style I saw used to make the stalls. The open ends where cars would go in were the front of each stall with the doors to the inside where it was highest, and the sides with the metal bracing were boarded up to form enclosed walls. This site allows you to customize the size and has free installation. It seems like a great deal!Regular Style Metal Carport Prices, Metal Carport Kit Prices, 110 MPH Wind Speed Rating, Price, Shop & Purchase Online.


Thanks! This gives me some cool ideas


----------

